
Remote Kubernetes Development with Garden – The Best of Both Worlds - alexellisuk
https://medium.com/garden-io/remote-kubernetes-development-with-garden-the-best-of-both-worlds-b60c7fab4f27
======
mrkeen

      examples/garden/examples/demo-project$ garden deploy
      Deploy 
      
      Error validating project (/garden.yml): key "outputs" is not allowed at path [outputs]
    

Well, the user experience is certainly on par with other server software.

~~~
eysi
Thanks for pointing this out! I'm affiliated with the project and we've merged
the fix.

This issue is that our example projects are bundled with the main project and
they can fall out of sync from the latest stable release. We also version the
examples and point to those in our docs but of course the `master` version is
always what the users see first on GitHub. We should add a note on this in our
main GitHub readme.

And I do feel your pain when it comes to (some) software geared towards other
developers. I think UX (and especially UI) tend to take second place to just
pure functionality. We try and put a lot of effort into the developer
experience but of course we slip up every now and then :)

I hope you'll give it a second chance, now that it's been fixed.

